# N-400



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi all. What are ballpark timescales for the different stages of the N-400 Naturalisation? That is, letter of acknowledgement, fingerprints, interview and ceremony? Where is the longest wait? I know this varies greatly from state to state but any info would be appreciated.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

coolbadger said:


> Hi all. What are ballpark timescales for the different stages of the N-400 Naturalisation? That is, letter of acknowledgement, fingerprints, interview and ceremony? Where is the longest wait? I know this varies greatly from state to state but any info would be appreciated.


You are looking at 6-9 months from fingerprints to interview.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Lies, damned lies and statistics available @ https://egov.uscis.gov/cris/jsps/ptimes.jsp

Choose your local field office and look up the processing date for N400. This is supposedly the oldest application they have on the shelves. Continuously referencing it allegedly makes you go blind.


----------

